# Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar



> *Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF​*
> Der LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht einen Infobrief an das Präsidium des VDSF und alle VDSF-Landesverbände.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Um diese Zeit ne ganze Menge Text.
Liege ich richtig in der Vermutung das Herr Klasing damit alle anderen auf seine Linie einstimmen will um die Fusion unbedingt durchzudrücken ,um damit irgendwie die finanziellen Mißstände zu verstecken?
oder hatte ich ein Glas Rotwein zuviel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Lies nochmal ..............


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Um diese Zeit ne ganze Menge Text.
> Liege ich richtig in der Vermutung das Herr Klasing damit alle anderen auf seine Linie einstimmen will um die Fusion unbedingt durchzudrücken ,um damit irgendwie die finanziellen Mißstände zu verstecken?
> oder hatte ich ein Glas Rotwein zuviel...



Jop, Limo wär besser gewesen :q

Es ist schwer zu lesen, ich denke bei der Formatierung ist ein Fehler unterlaufen und das da oben sind eigentlich 2 Briefe.
Einer vom Präsidium und unten antwortet der Hr. Klasing.
Und da will er die Fusion keinesfalls durchdrücken....#6


----------



## schuessel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Zitat klasing:"Infobrief"
schöner hätt ich das auch nicht sagen können #6

@alle vorposter: lest s euch alle nochmal in Ruhe und genau durch. Klasing macht hier alles richtig. Er führt missstände an und streckt gleichzeitig die Hand aus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Immerhin ein Landesverband redet mal Tacheles!
Hr. Klasing wird immer sympathischer.

Was Hr. Klasing bzgl. Verhalten, Diffamierung und Beleidigung schreibt ist für einen Verband und solche Vetreter natürlich höchst peinlich. Aber verwunderlich ist es bei den Leuten vom VDSF jedoch nicht. Immerhin spricht das unmögliche Kindergarten Verhalten mal jemand aus dem VDSF an.

Der neu angesetzte Termin zum geplanten Durchwinken der Fusion wurde im AB ja schon ausreichend erläutert. Ich hoffe, das noch ein paar mehr Landesverbände aufwachen und merken, das dort etwas schief läuft.

Es wäre nun die Chance gewesen, die ganze Fusionsproblematik zu klären und letztlich noch sauber über die Bühne zu bringen. Aber mit nicht Kritikfähigen und uneinsichtigen Funktionären wird das leider nichts.

Wenn der zweite Termin so kommt, dann bleiben doch 2 Möglichkeiten.
1: Es wird zugestimmt und der Angler hat das Nachsehen
2: Es wird wieder nicht fusioniert und der Angler hat das Nachsehen, nun blamieren sich die Verbände aber zusätzlich noch ordentlich.

Sieht weiterhin schlecht aus für den Angelsport.


----------



## orgel (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Um diese Zeit ne ganze Menge Text.
> Liege ich richtig in der Vermutung das Herr Klasing damit alle anderen auf seine Linie einstimmen will um die Fusion unbedingt durchzudrücken ,um damit irgendwie die finanziellen Mißstände zu verstecken?
> oder hatte ich ein Glas Rotwein zuviel...



Ein Glas zuviel? |kopfkrat
Ich lese da ein wenig anders, vor allem der letzte Satz sagt da so einiges. Ingesamt finde ich es schon heftig, wie da miteinander umgegangen wird, wenn jemand nicht mit dem Strom schwimmt bzw. erstmal fragt, warum man denn mitschwimmen soll und wohin man überhaupt will.


----------



## Eisbär14 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

@ Thomas
mach ich morgen, vieleicht versteh ich das dann besser #t


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Anmerkung. Diese VDSF GmbH ist auch erstaunlich. Das Verhalten und die Geheimniskrämerei dazu ebenso.

Da wundert es mich auch nicht, das viele Leute denken, dass dieses Konstrukt nur zum abkassieren entstanden ist. Aber das ist ja natürlich nur eine Vermutung von einzelnen Leuten...


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

ein glas zu viel


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



orgel schrieb:


> Ein Glas zuviel? |kopfkrat
> Ich lese da ein wenig anders, vor allem der letzte Satz sagt da so einiges. Ingesamt finde ich es schon heftig, wie da miteinander umgegangen wird, wenn jemand nicht mit dem Strom schwimmt bzw. erstmal fragt, warum man denn mitschwimmen soll und wohin man überhaupt will.



Das Verhalten scheint beim VDSF normal zu sein. Kommt ja schliesslich immer wieder vor.

Ich frag mich nur, wer vor solchen Leuten angst haben soll...


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

der mann wird mir immer sympatischer. scheint ja doch so, daß sie innds ihre linie durchziehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Linie hin oder her.

Dass überhaupt mal einer der ganzen Landes- und Bundesverbände anfängt, umfassend UND auch öffentlich zu informieren über das was läuft und geplant wird, statt nur im Hinterzimmer zu mauscheln wie der ganze Rest:
*DAS VERDIENT RESPEKT!!!*

Hoffentlich machen die so weiter und und zeigen Rückrat und nicht wie der Rest nur ein Gummikreuz....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Dass sich Niedersachsen an Hand dieser Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594
wenigstens Gedanken macht über die Finanzierung, während der Rest der Verbandslandschaft auch noch den eigenen finanziellen Niedergang stumpf wie eine Hammelherde abnickt, sollte man auch noch mal rausstellen...!!!


----------



## Deep Down (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Nds setzt sich damit an die Spitze des berechtigten Widerstandes, ermutigt und vereinigt diesen und offenbart Schwarz auf Weiss das höchst bedenkliche Vorgehen des VDSF ne nochmalige Abstimmung ohne Änderung in der Sache durchführen zu wollen! 
Sicherlich wird seitens unseres Lieblingsverbandes zur Erreichung dieses Zieles hinter den Kulissen sämtliche (!) Mittel und Wege bestritten werden.

Man merkt unter welchem Druck der VDSF steht, damit dieser Weg ohne jegliche, da unerwünschte, Aufarbeitung erfolgen muss!

Das ist das letzte Aufbäumen bevor das morsche Gemäuer krachend in sich zusammenbricht!
Länger lassen sich die offensichtlichen Finanzprobleme dann wohl nicht mehr verschleiern! und es droht die öffentliche Offenbarung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



> Das ist das letzte Aufbäumen bevor das morsche Gemäuer krachend in sich zusammenbricht!


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - ich glaube aber eben auch, dass viele der Verbandsdelegiertenhammelherde wie gewohnt uninformiert und ohne zu fragen wieder abnicken werden, was ihnen vorgelegt wird von oben..

In DAV wie VDSF.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Da:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594
*IST BEWIESEN*, dass die Bundesverbände nicht mit Geld umgehen können.

Aus dem Schreiben von NDS hier im Thread wird klar, dass die auch weder Demokratie, Umgang miteinander noch Lobbyarbeit für Angler können.


Dass es in VDSF wie DAV immer noch Landesverbände gibt, welche diese in meinen Augen dilettantischen Ignoranten in den Bundesverbänden unterstützen und diese sogar zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns zusammenbringen wollen, das zeigt deutlich, dass diese auch kein Stück besser sind als diese Bundesverbände...

*Gott bewahre uns vor Sturm und Wind - und vor Verbänden, die am (kon)fusionieren sind....*


----------



## smithie (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



> Das mittlerweile beim VDSF eingegangene Kündigungsschreiben über die  Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft des LSFV Niedersachsen zeigt eine  Veränderung der Loyalität und die damit verbundene Nachsicht auf.


Trotz doppeltem Espresso und mehrmaligem Lesen ist mir nicht ganz klar, was er genau damit meint. 
Veränderung der Loyalität 
- NDS ggüber. VDSF?
- VDSF ggüber. NDS?
(wegen der Diffamierung in Berlin)

Nachsicht von wem ggüber wem und warum?


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Da dieser Brief ja an alle Präsidenten der dem VdSF angehörenden Landesverbände gegangen ist, steht die Aufforderung im Raum, *vor* der eigentlichen Neuabstimmung eine außerordentliche Verbandsausschuss-Sitzung einzuberufen. Wie Herr Klasing schon sagte, müssen dazu neben Niedersachsen (nur) noch 7 weitere Landesverbände zustimmen.

Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass sich die überwältigende Mehrheit der deutschen organisierten und nicht-organisierten Angler und der am Angeln Interessierten, durchaus -genau so wie ich- einen einzigen einheitlichen, demokratisch geführten und sich für die Belange der Angler und des Angelns in Deutschland nach offen kommunizierten Grundsätzen einsetzenden Bundesverband wünscht, dann ist wahrscheinlich eine offene und ehrliche Aussprache unter Offenlegung aller -auch der bisher im Verborgenen gehaltenen- Fakten und Informationen im Rahmen dieser von Herrn Klasing geforderten VA-Sitzung die wirklich allerletzte Chance, das ganz große Chaos und den Super-GAU  noch zu verhindern.
*Jedes* Präsidium eines Landesverbandes, dass sich dieser offenen Aussprache verweigert, macht sich selbst seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber auf lange Zeit hinaus unglaubwürdig. Wer diesen undemokratischen Kurs des VdSF-Präsidiums stützt, eine demokratisch getroffene Entscheidung trotz unveränderter bzw. sogar verschärfter Faktenlage ohne Offenlegung weiterer (angeforderter) veränderter Informationen einfach neu abstimmen zu lassen, stellt mit entlarvender Offenheit seinen Willen zur Schau, auch weiterhin im Dunklen und Verborgenen Dinge zu bewegen, über die deren Finanzierer in Unkenntnis gehalten werden.
Wenn sich nach wie vor die Mehrheit der in Vereinen und damit auch diesen Landesverbänden organisierten Angler nicht zu schade ist, ihr Geld diesem Dilettantismus zu opfern, dann haben wir es wirklich nicht anders verdient.
Alle anderen, vor allem aber die, die nicht zuletzt aufgrund der hier im AB geschaffenen Fakten- und Informationssammlung angefangen haben nachzudenken, ob das, was mit ihnen hinterrücks gemacht wird, so auch legitim und berechtigt ist, haben jetzt natürlich die Möglichkeit, auf ihren Vereinsvorsitzenden zuzugehen oder direkt an das Präsidium des eigenen Landesverbands zu mailen, um diesen zu bewegen, die von Niedersachsen geforderte offene VA-Aussprache mit einzuberufen.


Ob dann tatsächlich alles das auf den Tisch kommt, was nach wie vor äußerst unklar ist, mag man zwar bezweifeln, aber diese letzte Chance, noch wenigstens ein ganz klein wenig das Gesicht zu bewahren, sollte man dem/den Verantwortlichen im VdSF-Präsidium und den "Initiative"-Führern auf jeden Fall gewähren.

Was in diesem Zusammenhang das betrifft, was Allrounder27 hier so schön angemerkt hat:


Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Anmerkung. Diese VDSF GmbH ist auch erstaunlich. Das Verhalten und die Geheimniskrämerei dazu ebenso.
> 
> Da wundert es mich auch nicht, das viele Leute denken, dass dieses Konstrukt nur zum abkassieren entstanden ist. Aber das ist ja natürlich nur eine Vermutung von einzelnen Leuten...


so ist sicherlich nachvollziehbar, wenn ich da ein gewisses persönliches Interesse mit verknüpfe.
Erstaunlich, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht, aber es ist jetzt schon fast auf den Tag genau eineinhalb Jahre her, dass ich im Thread "Die kurze Geschichte der scheiternden Fusion" zum ersten Mal auf die Undurchsichtigkeit dieses Konstrukts hingewiesen habe und mich anschließend nur aufgrund der Frage nach den Personalkosten dieser GmbH einer von Herrn Mohnert initiierten juristischen Verfolgung ausgesetzt sah.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Theater an *allen* LV-Präsidien außer Niedersachsen vorbei gegangen ist und bin umso verwunderter, dass entsprechende Fragen zur VdSF-GmbH weder von dort noch vom zukünftigen Fusions"partner" jemals gestellt wurden.
Erst jetzt, quasi kurz vor Toresschluss, nur durch den Zwang zu Veröffentlichungen aufgrund des Umwandlungsgesetzes und nur weil genau einer von 21 Landesverbänden einen Präsidenten hat, der nachgedacht und recherchiert hat, ist überhaupt mal offiziell diese GmbH thematisiert worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



> Trotz doppeltem Espresso und mehrmaligem Lesen ist mir nicht ganz klar, was er genau damit meint.
> Veränderung der Loyalität


Jo, bisschen verquer geschrieben.

Bisherige Loyalität und Nachsicht gegenüber dem VDSF nicht mehr gegeben, so würde ich das auf Grund des restlichen Schreibens interpretieren.

Oder, auf Anglerdeutsch:
Schnauze jetzt endgültig voll.............



@ Honeyball:
#6#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Oder aber auch die verklausulierte Version des Satzes:

_"*Wir* werden nicht mehr alles von euch abnicken!!!"_


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Und Mr- R. Vollborn weiss mal wieder von nichts.

Der Herr Rechtsanwalt und GF redet sich geschickt aus den Themen raus.  :g

Das Thema im SH Forum ist wie ne Talkrunde bei Illner. Viel reden aber nichts sagen.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Nun, bisher hat er auf konkrete Fragen auch konkrete Antworten gegeben.
Ich denke mal, dass er dies auch weiterhin so beibehält. Da sich aufgrund seiner Aussagen entsprechende Fragen bei mir ergeben haben, habe ich ihme diese auch gestellt und hoffe mal, dass er jetzt Licht in zumindest diesen Teil der Dunkelheit bringen wird.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und Mr- R. Vollborn weiss mal wieder von nichts.
> 
> Der Herr Rechtsanwalt und GF redet sich geschickt aus den Themen raus.  :g
> 
> Das Thema im SH Forum ist wie ne Talkrunde bei Illner. Viel reden aber nichts sagen.



So siehts aus. Wenn auch andere Geschäftsführer und Funktionäre so ein reges Interesse am Angelsport zeigen, dann wunrdert mich auch, warum sich der Angelsport in Deutschland ständig zurück entwickelt.

Klasse sind in dem Forum und den beiden Fusionsthreads auch die Off Topic Posts von Verbandstreuen, wofür man sich fremdschämen muss, dort aber trotzdem bejubelt werden. 

Ebenso lächerlich das Splitten in 2 Threads. Einen wo Inhaltsleeres Geblubber vom Verband kommt und einen, wo kritische Fragen gänzlich unbeantwortet bleiben.

Sowas macht natürlich "große" Geschäftsführer aus, das nur Stellung zu den bequemen Punkten genommen wird.

Aber wenn man sich hier mal die Posts 551-553 anschaut (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page56), dann spricht das schon Bände.

Die Basis muss ja gänzlich uniformiert oder uninteressiert sein, dass sich die Leute in SH, trotz des aktuellen Standes der Fusion, immer noch so unmöglich gegenüber den zahlenden Mitgliedern verhalten können.

Und noch eine Anmerkung zu der verwunderlichen GmbH.
Das ganze ist ja recht Offensichtlich. Der Link zu der GmbH ist ja direkt auf der Verbandsseite. Trotzdem wird zu diesem Gebilde keine Stellung bezogen. Das Monert seinen Prozess gegen das AB verloren hat ist ja auch ein recht klares Signal.

Worauf ich hinaus will, wenn schon bei so einer offensichtlichen Sache das Vertrauen in die Finanzen und das ganze Konstrukt nicht gegeben ist, wie sieht das dann mit dem Rest aus, welcher von der Öffentlichkeit nicht einsehbar ist?

Ich habs zwar schon einmal geschrieben, aber ich bin mehr denn je der Auffassung, das in die Verbände mal Transparency International reingeschickt werden müsste.http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...sFMdNzcQZiF_Q1L1nbHzA&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.bGE


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nun, bisher hat er auf konkrete Fragen auch konkrete Antworten gegeben.
> Ich denke mal, dass er dies auch weiterhin so beibehält. Da sich aufgrund seiner Aussagen entsprechende Fragen bei mir ergeben haben, habe ich ihme diese auch gestellt und hoffe mal, dass er jetzt Licht in zumindest diesen Teil der Dunkelheit bringen wird.




Bin ich leicht anderer Meinung.
Antworten, in dem er seinen Verband huldigen kann werden gerne gegeben.

Ich möchte daran erinnern:

Papiere (LSFV Nds) hätten angeblich nicht vorgelegen. Nun plötzlich liegen/ lagen diese vor. Wurde vorher also gelogen?
Ob die Papiere ergänzt wurden erschliesst sich ihm nicht, weil er ja nicht alles prüfen kann? 
Wieso nicht? Es muss doch auffallen wenn der Papierstapel grösser als der alte ist.
Prüft keiner die Unterlagen? In jedem normalen Betrieb werden solche relevanten Unterlagen umgehend geprüft und sogar verglichen.

Die Frage nach den Bilanzen(480000 Euro Minus) (auch wenn se vom Fragesteller unglücklich gestellt wurde) wird ausgewichen.
Der Vorwurf des Mobbing etc. wird nicht beantwortet.

Ich seh die Antworten recht kritisch. Die Kernfragen werden auch nicht beantwortet.

Die Kernfragen wären unteranderem: 
Gibt und gab es Mobbing, Diffamierungen etc. vor und nach der demokratischen Abstimmung am 17.11.12?

Steuert der VDSF nach stand der Dinge heute in die Insolvenz?

Welche Einsparmöglichkeiten gibt es im VDSF und warum wurden diese nicht lange vorher umgesetzt?

Selbe Frage für den DAV
Und auch für den DAFV.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das Monert seinen Prozess gegen das AB verloren hat ist ja auch ein recht klares Signal.


Nee, er hat nicht gegen das AB geklagt, sondern gegen mich persönlich. Und es ist auch kein "klares Signal", wenn gerichtlich festgestellt wurde, dass mein Verhalten nicht strafrelevant war.

Im übrigen, was Robert Vollborn betrifft, bin ich mit seinen Antworten auf meine Fragen zufrieden.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nee, er hat nicht gegen das AB geklagt, sondern gegen mich persönlich. Und es ist auch kein "klares Signal", wenn gerichtlich festgestellt wurde, dass mein Verhalten nicht strafrelevant war.
> 
> Im übrigen, was Robert Vollborn betrifft, bin ich mit seinen Antworten auf meine Fragen zufrieden.



Sorry Honeyball, 

aber des kann nicht dein Enrst sein.

Aktuell im SH Forum konfrontierst Du Herr Vollborn mit Zahlen.
Kennt Herr Vollborn nun die Bilanzen nicht, oder versteht er Deine Frage nicht?
herr Vollborn redet von 120000 Euro für die Grüne Woche. In den Bilanzen steht diese aber mit ca. 35.000 Euro.

Sind hier jetzt über 80.000 Euro für Hotel und Fahrkosten entstanden und diese rechnet Herr Vollborn ein?

Desweiteren 65.000 Euro Einsparungen bei Gehältern? Wurde eine Gehaltskürzung vereinbart? Oder werden Arbeitszeiten verringert und somit Gehaltseinsparung?

Mir erschliesst sich da einiges nicht.
Bei mir ergibt sich der Tatbestand der Schönrederei.

Sorry, ein GF gespart. 
Überlesen.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Zu der Differenz habe ich dort ja schon nachgehakt.

Wenn ein VdSF-Geschäftsführer in 2012 gegangen ist und die Stelle weder jetzt noch in 2013 nachbesetzt wird, sind Bruttopersonalkosten von 65.000 € kalkulatorisch OK.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Zu der Differenz habe ich dort ja schon nachgehakt.
> 
> Wenn ein VdSF-Geschäftsführer in 2012 gegangen ist und die Stelle weder jetzt noch in 2013 nachbesetzt wird, sind Bruttopersonalkosten von 65.000 € kalkulatorisch OK.



Das ein GF entfällt, hatte ich überlesen und es in meinem Beitrag bereits erwähnt.

ich kann absolut verstehen wenn Herr Vollborn zu Einsparungen etc. wenig bzw, nichts sagen kann.
Eine Sanierung des Bundesverbandes ist keine einfache Sache und gehört nicht zu den Aufgaben des Landesverbandes.

Nur wenn man Jahrelang die Finanzen des VDSF nicht im Griff / oder Blick hatte, verstehe ich deren Optimismus nicht.
Ich könnte die Aussage von Herrn Vollborn verstehen wenn der VDSF gesunde Bilanzen vorweisen könnte.
Aber so?


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Zu den Finanzen.

Was ich ebenfalls erstaunlich finde, das sich der DAV so in die Defensive drängen lässt und sich vom VDSF übernehmen lassen möchte.

Der DAV hat doch wesentlich mehr eigene Gewässer und die Bilanzen sind nicht so schlecht wie die vom VDSF.

Da ist der DAV viel besser aufgestellt und der VDSF gibt trotzdem den Ton an. Das Versteh ich auch nicht so ganz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zu den Finanzen.
> 
> Was ich ebenfalls erstaunlich finde, das sich der DAV so in die Defensive drängen lässt und sich vom VDSF übernehmen lassen möchte.
> 
> ...



Vollkommen latte - die begreifens eh nicht.

Da ist schlicht jeder Cent für diese Verbände zuviel - ob Bundesverbände oder die der (w)irren Initiative, welche diese unterstützen..

Bringen nix für Angler und finanzieren nur den eigenen Wasserkopf.

Dazu dann die hier vom LSFV-NDS angemerkten und öffentlich gemachten unsäglichen Verhaltensweisen während der Hauptversammlung und von Bundesverbänden und (Kon)Fusionären nach deren Pleite in Berlin..

*Das ist nur noch Funktionärsselbstbefriedigung/bedienung und bringt für Angler rein gar nichts mehr...*

Wenn die organisierten Angler und ihre Vereine trotzdem weiter diese dilettantische und ignorante Verbands"arbeit" jedes Jahr mit Millionenbeträgen finanzieren:
Selber schuld und nicht besser verdient..........


Davon ab gibts zu den Finanzen eh ein eigenes Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594

Hier im Thread gehts um die klaren Aussagen, Anmerkungen und Kritik seitens Niedersachsens an den Bundesverbänden und den (Kon)Fusionären..


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der DAV hat doch wesentlich mehr eigene Gewässer und die Bilanzen sind nicht so schlecht wie die vom VDSF.



Räusper. 

Schau Dir die Bilanzen nochmal genau an. Achte auf die Rücklagen und die bereits verbrauchten 93000€ Mitgliedsbeiträge für 2013, die eigentlich in den Haushalt des nächsten Jahres gehören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Davon ab gibts zu den Finanzen eh ein eigenes Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594

Hier im Thread gehts um die klaren Aussagen, Anmerkungen und Kritik seitens Niedersachsens an den Bundesverbänden und den (Kon)Fusionären..


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

editiert


----------



## Honeyball (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

@wegofishing:
OT an
natürlich letzteres, was hast Du denn erwartet.
Allerdings: Allein für sein Gesicht, als der Richter ohne Verfahren eingestellt hat, hat sich die Sache gelohnt!!!
OT aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



> Ich hatte mit Teilen des Schreibens allerdings so meine Schwierigkeiten was das Verständnis betrifft, musste einiges drei- und viermal lesen.


Einfach isses nicht - wenngleich letzten Endes eindeutig.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Das fand ich dabei besonders bemerkenswert/eindeutig:


> Ich entschuldige ebenfalls die Unfähigkeit einer souveränen, objektiven Verhandlungsführung mit der langen und Kraft beanspruchenden Erkrankung des Präsidenten.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

editiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



> *Aber Herr Klasing will ja vermutlich nicht noch mehr Porzellan zerschlagen, Gräben graben, Tischtücher zerschneiden* (mehr Mataphern fallen mir nicht ein) als ohnehin schon und statdessen Hände reichen, Brücken bauen und -ähm- Tischtücher flicken(?).


Natürlich will das Klasing in meinen Augen nicht - er will ja einen starken, einheitlichen Verband *für *Angler haben.

Er sieht nur eben, dass das mit diesen ignoranten Dilettanten der real existierenden Bundesverbände nicht zu machen ist..

Sondern dass dabei nur ein  Rumpfverband ruaskommen kann.

Ein Verbands/Funktionärsselbstbefriedungs/selbsbedienungsverband, wenn man nicht wie er und der LSFV-NDS die Chance ergreift, das zu verhindern..

Bzw. um mit anderen LV zusammen zu versuchen einen vernünftigen Verband *für* Angler hinzukriegen (warum also Tischtücher zerschneiden, vielleicht werden die ja noch vernünftig. Immerhin 26% des VDSF habens schon geschafft in der Abstimmung in Berlin und das vorgemacht, dass es geht)..


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

editiert


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Naja, aber er schreibt ja quasi (durch die Blume): "Mohnert hat total versagt!" nur entschuldigt er es parallel durch die Krankheit. Ist das nicht ein bisschen wie Porzellan zerschlagen, aber Pattex dabeihaben zum Kitten?!
> 
> Wäre es nicht (zusätzlich zu der wirklich guten Informationspolitik) wünschenswert, wenn Herr Klasing hier Klartext spräche und sagte: _"Das Präsidium hat offensichtlich nicht die Fähigkeit (Kraft?) die Mitgliedsverbände in dieser Frage zu einen, hat versäumt, elementare Dinge im Vorfeld zu klären uswusw, deshalb sollte man die Chance sehen, mit frischen Kräften auch an der Verbandsspitze die offenen Fragen zu klären und diese Fusion zum Abschluss zu bringen"_?
> 
> ...



Naja, dies würde ein persönlicher Angriff auf Herr Mohnert sein.
Geht gar nicht! Hier muss man schon Dilomatie wallten lassen.

Die Aussage lässt einen gewissen diplomatischen Spielraum.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Wäre vielleicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt taktisch unklug, wenn man das große Ziel eines vernünftig geführten einheitlichen Bundesverbandes noch im Auga behalten will.
Letztlich ebnet er gerade jemandem einen Weg für einen längst überfälligen freiwilligen Rücktritt von allen(!) Ämtern.:m


----------



## smithie (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt taktisch unklug, wenn man das große Ziel eines vernünftig geführten einheitlichen Bundesverbandes noch im Auga behalten will.
> Letztlich ebnet er gerade jemandem einen Weg für einen längst überfälligen freiwilligen Rücktritt von allen(!) Ämtern.:m


Nenene, ich habe eine ganz andere Theorie:

_*[Spekulationsmodus]*_
Durch den Rücktritt als VDSF Präsident entstehen ausreichend freie Kapazitäten bei Hr. M., die er in seiner Funktion im DFV und zusammen mit den bestehenden Kontakten zu VDSF und DAV dazu nutzen kann, eine noch größere Fusion zur Einheit allller Angler in Deutschland (=VDSF+DAV+DFV) anzugehen. Das Schreiben von WK bzw. die gesamten Aktionen aus NDS waren daher mit ihm abgesprochen, damit man 
a) nicht 2x fusionieren muss und
b) erstmal einen Buh-LV hat, der 
c) anschließend dem neu gegründetem *G*esamt*D*eutschen*A*ngel*F*ischerei*V*erband (GDAFV) wieder beitreten kann.* [/Spekulationsmodus]*


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

editiert


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Aussage, die getätigt wurde, ist eh schon ein persönlicher Angriff auf Herrn Mohnert (wird er möglicherweise auch so sehen).
> 
> Ob so ein "blümeranter" Seitenhieb den gewünschten Effekt hat, ist eben die Frage oder ob man nicht einmal -durchaus undiplomatisch, polternd und schonungslos- das mal offiziell und in aller deutlichkeit sagen kann!
> Als reinigendes Gewitter sozusagen...



Auf keinen Fall.
Man könnte sich damit sogar Strafbar machen.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

und wenn man sich nicht strafbar macht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man nicht trotzdem mit einer Strafanzeige rechnen muss...|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ob so ein "blümeranter" Seitenhieb den gewünschten Effekt hat, ist eben die Frage oder ob man nicht einmal -durchaus undiplomatisch, polternd und schonungslos- das mal offiziell und in aller deutlichkeit sagen kann!
> Als reinigendes Gewitter sozusagen...




Das machen wir ja von Anfang an so.

Man sieht aber auch die Probleme dabei. Wir werden oft genug nicht wegen der Inhalte angegriffen, sondern wegen der Form. 

Uns kann das wurscht sein, wenn man aber verhandeln muss, geht sowas gar nicht. 

So tickt unsere Gesellschaft nunmal.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Da flattern einem nun die Ladungen zu den JHV der Angelvereine ein und kein Wort über Fusion etc!

Eigentlich hat die JHV doch zu bestimmen, mit welchem Mandat  man den eigenen Vorstand ausrüstet innerhalb des jeweiligen Landesverbandes abzustimmen!

Solche grundsätzlichen Entscheidungen kann der Vorstand doch nicht selbst zu treffen, oder?


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da flattern einem nun die Ladungen zu den JHV der Angelvereine ein und kein Wort über Fusion etc!
> 
> Eigentlich hat die JHV doch zu bestimmen, mit welchem Mandat  man den eigenen Vorstand ausrüstet innerhalb des jeweiligen Landesverbandes abzustimmen!
> 
> Solche grundsätzlichen Entscheidungen kann der Vorstand doch nicht selbst zu treffen, oder?




Klar kann er. Wobei viele Vereinsvorstände gar keinen Bock haben, sich damit zu befassen und vermutlich ihr Stimmrecht in Kreis- und Bezirksverbänden gar nicht wahrnehmen.

Es ist an den Mitgliedern, entsprechende Anträge in die JHV zu bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



> Es ist an den Mitgliedern, entsprechende Anträge in die JHV zu bringen.


So isses...


----------



## Deep Down (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Das dürfte nicht richtig sein. 
Der Vorstand vertritt den Verein nach außen. Im Innenverhältnis muss er sein Handeln aber absegnen lassen. 
Siehe LSFV mit seiner Kündigung!
Will der Vorstand also sein Stimmrecht wahrnehmen und dazu gehört auch negativ sein Stimmrecht nicht wahrzunehmen, dann hat er sich die Legitimation seines Handelns hierfür schon von selbst von seinen Mitgliedern abzuholen!
Siehe LSFV
Somit müsste der Vorstand das von sich aus schon anleiern.

Klar kann natürlich auch ein Antrag vom Mitglied des Vereines kommen. 

Zu vorderst trifft diese Obliegenheit aber den Vorstand, dass es seine Vertretung des Vereines betrifft und er sich hierfür das entsprechende Mandat abzuholen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

editiert


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Ist aber nicht grundsätzlich so sondern muss per Satzung geregelt sein.
Wenn nicht in der Satzung steht, dass und wer den Verein im Bezirk, Kreis oder Land vertritt, muss da von alleine gar nichts passieren. Es gibt genügend Beispiele, wo der alte Herr Vorsitzende nur für die Besatzkarpfen im Vereinstümpel sorgt, während irgendein freiwillig Gewählter als Vereinsdelegierter die Politik mitmacht.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

letzteres bezog sich auf Deep Down 


@Wegofishing: Ich seh es mal als Gratwanderung in der Formulierung, um trotzdem genau das auszudrücken, wie Du es direkt schreibst.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Klar kann er. Wobei viele Vereinsvorstände gar keinen Bock haben, sich damit zu befassen und vermutlich ihr Stimmrecht in Kreis- und Bezirksverbänden gar nicht wahrnehmen.
> 
> Es ist an den Mitgliedern, entsprechende Anträge in die JHV zu bringen.



Oder diese Stimmen ab wie es ihnen beliebt.

Wie war das mit dem Vertrauen (Schiel zu R. Vollborn vom LSFV SH) ?


----------



## Brotfisch (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*

Entgegen den Behauptungen von Sharpo und Wegofishing sind Rücktrittsforderungen per se natürlich nicht strafbar sondern wichtiges Mittel der demokratischen Auseinandersetzung. Sensibler Umgang mit diesem Instrument ist dennoch nötig, weil es die Gefahr der Lagerbildung verschärft.
Ich fand erschreckend, dass es hier die Auffassung gibt, Rücktritte zu fo rdern sei strafbar. Majestätsbeleidigung ist abgeschafft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



> Majestätsbeleidigung ist abgeschafft.


Du meinst juristisch in der Öffentlichkeit mit daraus resultierenden juristischen Konsequenzen - oder betrifft Deine Äußerung darüber hinausgehend auch verbandsinterne "Majestäts"beleidigung mit daraus resultierenden Verbandssanktionen??


----------



## Sharpo (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Infobrief an das VDSF Präsidium und die LVs des VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Entgegen den Behauptungen von Sharpo und Wegofishing sind Rücktrittsforderungen per se natürlich nicht strafbar sondern wichtiges Mittel der demokratischen Auseinandersetzung. Sensibler Umgang mit diesem Instrument ist dennoch nötig, weil es die Gefahr der Lagerbildung verschärft.
> Ich fand erschreckend, dass es hier die Auffassung gibt, Rücktritte zu fo rdern sei strafbar. Majestätsbeleidigung ist abgeschafft.



Mooooment!
Ich habe nicht von einer Strafbarkeit einer Rücktrittsforderung gesprochen.
Es ging um "auf den Putz" hauen. Wenn man dann die falschen Worte findet, was schnell passiert. Den Verantwortlichen Delitantismus etc. vorwirft oder auch indirekte Beleidigungen oder Unterstellung verlauten lässt.
Einige Personen werden bei einer Aussprache unter Männern schnell zur beleidigten Wurst.

Und gerade das geschriebene Wort lässt sich so schnell nicht aus der Welt schaffen.

Wir im Ruhrgebiet haben manchmal ein loses Mundwerk (Sagen oft direkt was Sache ist). Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, in einigen anderen Gegenden (oder auch zugereiste) kommt man damit nicht so ganz klar.

Desweiteren ist eine offen ausgesprochene Rücktrittsforderung in dem Schreiben nicht hilfreich. Herr Klasing reicht hier eindeutig allen Verbänden die Hand.
(Dies hast Du ja auch eindeutig erkannt.)


----------

